# Bootselektrik



## HeilbuttJigger (19. Februar 2015)

Moin.
Brauche bitte Hilfe bei einem (für mich|rolleyes) Problem.
Habe einen HONDA BF15 mit E-Starter und einen E-Motor. Dazu habe ich eine Batterie 110Ah, 12V die ich bisher immer nur für den E-Motor benutzt habe. Jetzt will ich diese Batterie auch als Starterbatterie für den BF15 verwenden.

Was muss ich dabei beachten? Kann ich einfach den E-Motor und den Außenborder an eine Batterie klemmen? Oder brauche ich da sowas wie eine Verteilerdose dazwischen? Macht sowas wie ein Hauptschalter Sinn?

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von Elektrik und brauche eure Hilfe.

Grüsse


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Für gewöhnlich solltest du den e-motor mit kabelschuhen an den schrauben der baterie klemmen fest bekommen. Da das die starter baterie ist würde ich aber noch etwas dazwischen hängen das eine Entladung unter die nötige startspannung des Motors verhindert.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*



Stulle schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich solltest du den e-motor mit kabelschuhen an den schrauben der baterie klemmen fest bekommen. Da das die starter baterie ist würde ich aber noch etwas dazwischen hängen das eine Entladung unter die nötige startspannung des Motors verhindert.



Das heisst jetzt also ja, man keine beide direkt an die eine Batterie klemmen?


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Ja man "kann" falls alles ist wie gewöhnlich


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Bin auch grad an der Elektrik für mein neues Boot dran, da gibts Zeug, von dem hab ich noch nie was gehört! ich werd grad noch zum Elektriker... ;-)

Grundsätzlich alles möglich, ja!

Aber:

Was ist es für eine Batterie? Normale Starterbatterie? AGM?

Je nach Batterieart lädt die Lichtmaschine nicht mit der Voltzahl, die die Batterie benötigt. Da gibt es dann entsprechende Laderegler zum dazwischenschalten. 

Ebenso würde ich wie Stulle schon vorgeschlagen hat einen Entladeschutz zwischenschalten. Ausser du hast noch einen Handstart und dir ist es egal wenn die Batterie zu leer gesaugt wird. Grundsätzlich sollte man Batterien sowieso nie komplett entladen...

Ich hab ne Webseite gefunden auf der in mehreren PDFs sehr viel zu Bootsekeltrik und verkabelung beschrieben wird. Super Übersichtlich und super verständlich geschrieben! Vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch ein bisschen weiter... Ist allerdings von ner Segelyacht mit Verbrenner und ohne E-Motor, aber vieles kann man ja adaptieren...

http://www.kavenga-segeln.de/


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Die frage is dabei ja, will man sicher und bequem über die Weltmeere schippern und dabei nicht auf luxus verzichten oder mal für ein paar Stunden auf fluss und see angeln


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Die Batterie ist eine 110Ah,12V,Blei-Säure-Batterie
Der Außenborder hat eine Ladespule.


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Wenn du den e-motor nicht an hast wenn der Benziner läuft macht das keinen unterschied.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn du den e-motor nicht an hast wenn der Benziner läuft macht das keinen unterschied.



Was meinst du damit? Bin in der Hinsicht absoluter Laie und bräuchte daher immer ne ausführlicherere Erklärung.

Normalerweise sind beide nicht gleichzeitig am laufen, aber es sollen beide an der gleichen Batterie angeklemmt sein.


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Die Batterie sollte ca 12 V haben und mit ca 14V geladen werden. Dazu kommen noch Spannungsspitzen beim schalten und unerwünschte Wechselspannungen. Das kann ! Bei empfindlichen Geräten zu Schäden führen oder zb. Echolte stören bei einem ohmschen verbraucher wie dem Motor steigt eigentlich nur die Leistung das kann ! das Getriebe ggf nicht ab. Sollte aber in der Anleitung stehen.


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Bei teuren anlagen hängt deswegen meist noch eine Laderegelung dazwischen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Genau, Stulle hats richtig gesagt...

Wenn du beide Motoren nicht gleichzeitig benutzt ist es gar kein Problem. Echo an der gleichen Batterie führt meist zu Problemen, würde ich nicht mit dranhängen...

Du kannst die Batterie "theoretisch" mit der LiMa vom Verbrenner "überladen", bzw. kochen. D.h. du fährst und fährst und fährst mit dem Verbrenner, Batterie ist voll, wird aber weiterhin ständig geladen weil nix dazwischengeschaltet ist was die "Überladung" verhindert. Bei kleinen Motoren und wenn man nicht stundenlang fährt aber eigentlich kein Problem weil ja allein durch den Start und den E-Motor bei Benutzung der Akku entladen wird. Wieviel Amper bringt denn deine Lima?

Andersrum kann sich die Batterie durch mehrmaligen Motorstart und Benutzung des E-Motors so weit entladen, dass nicht mehr genug Saft übrig ist um den Motor zu starten. Dazu der "Entladungsschutz" den Stulle ja auch schon erwähnt hat. Aber wie gesagt nur nötig wenn kein Handstart vorhanden. 

Ist halt auch immer die Frage fährst du auf nem Fluss wo du ohne Verbrenner nicht mehr ans Ufer kommst oder auf nem See wo du mit dem Restakku und E-Motor noch ans Ufer fahren könntest...


----------



## mlkzander (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

wie soll denn überladen gehen?

wenn die spannungen ausgeglichen sind nimmt die bat doch nix mehr auf -oder nicht?

mag sein das es passieren kann wenn die lima defekt ist und vieeeel mehr als 14V liefert

das echolot an der selben batterie haben auch viele bootsfahrer und es war/ist bei mir schon immer unproblematisch

und den e-motor betreiben während der benziner läuft sollte auch gehen, warum auch nicht, entsprechende sicherung(en) 50-80A dazwischen und gut is

ein hauptschalter für den benziner ist immer gut und auch den e-motor würde ich über einen extra hauptschalter laufen lassen


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*



mlkzander schrieb:


> wie soll denn überladen gehen?
> 
> wenn die spannungen ausgeglichen sind nimmt die bat doch nix mehr auf -oder nicht?
> 
> mag sein das es passieren kann wenn die lima defekt ist und vieeeel mehr als 14V liefert



Ok überladen ist das falsche Wort. Überhitzt passt besser... Genau das ist das Problem, dass LiMas mehr wie die angegebene Spannung bringen können. Muss nicht, aber kann... Dafür entsprechende Laderegler...


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Genau, Stulle hats richtig gesagt...
> 
> Wenn du beide Motoren nicht gleichzeitig benutzt ist es gar kein Problem. Echo an der gleichen Batterie führt meist zu Problemen, würde ich nicht mit dranhängen...
> 
> ...



Danke. So verstehe die Thematik auch ich!
Die Ladeleistung beträgt 12A.
Das Echolot läuft bei mir extra, da transportabel.
Grosse Fahrzeiten gibts nicht, maximal 1h bei Platzwechsel. Dauerts länger könnte man ja theoretisch die Batterie abklemmen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Moin .

Ein überladungsschutz bzw ein schutz zur tiefentladung kostet 

nicht die welt schützt aber deine Batterie und am ende auch den 

Geldbeutel,deshalb spare nicht am verkehrten ende.#h

Ps, und schaltpläne sind meist dabei.:m


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Ein überladungsschutz bzw ein schutz zur tiefentladung kostet
> 
> ...



Moin. Und was für ein Teil müsste ich da konkret einbauen?


----------



## Herzog (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

"normale" blei Akku hat tag täglich Überladung im Kfz Bereich wird hin und wieder etwas destilliertes Wasser zugefügt und gut ist es.(mein altes Kfz hat lima dann Spannungsregler und direkt Akku nix dazwischen, neues Auto, da blicke ich nicht durch da kann alles Mögliche sein denke wegen Start Stopp und AGM Akkus)
  Akku leer dann saugt der richtig Ampere und wenn der voll wird wird weniger, wenn Akku etwas älter wird zieht der Ampere ganze zeit, und Wasser verdunstet , wartungsfreie Akkus haben spezielle Deckel System wo Wasser abgefangen wird und zurückgeführt wird die können Überladung nicht so gut ab wie „normale“
  Tiefentladen ist für „normal“ Akku böse Zellenspannungen unter 1,8 V gefallen ist Akku fast nicht zu gebrauchen
  Fazit
  „normale“ Akku und hin und wieder stunde Fahrt im schlimmsten fall etwas Wasser nachfüllen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*

Wenn ich es zu tun hätte würde ich vermutlich nen Lastabwurf für den e-Motor einbauen, sprich Benziner an = E-Motor getrennt. Ggf. in Verbindung mit einem Batteriewächter um Tiefentladung zu verhindern (oder eben um den E-Motor früh genug zu trennen um genug Leistung für den Starter zu haben).
Wenn man es fertig kauft dürfte man mit ~50€ rechnen dürfen.


----------



## Blaupause (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bootselektrik*



HeilbuttJigger schrieb:


> Moin. Und was für ein Teil müsste ich da konkret einbauen?


 

Keep it simple. Alles an eine Batterie und fertig. Mann kann es beliebig komplex machen mit Hauptschalter, Sicherung, Trennung in Starter/ Verbraucherbatterie usw.. Der Aufwand steht beim kleinen Angelboot aber nicht in vernünftiger Relation zum Nutzen. Denn: Selbst wenn die ganze Elektrik ausfällt (E-Motor zieht Batterie leer), startest du den Benziner einfach per Hand und fährst nach Hause. 

Schau beim Fishfinder in die Anleitung, da steht drin, welche Spannungsschwankungen der verkraftet. Dürfte aber robust genug sein.

Die aktuellen Honda BF15 haben entweder eine 6A oder 12A Lima (http://www.honda.de/marine/aussenbordmotoren_bf_15_bf_20_auswahl.php).

Überladen kann der AB die Batterie nicht. Normalerweise wird der Ladestrom vom AB geregelt, sodass der nach einer gewissen Zeit nur noch eine Erhaltungsladung liefert. Daher wird dein Akku sicher auch an Land geladen werden müssen, wenn du den E-Motor damit betreibst.

Achte auf ausreichenden Kabelquerschnitte beim Anschließen des AB an die Batterie.

Viele Grüße


----------

